# Help me figure out what to do with my backyard!



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

A pergola is a great idea- tucked under the soffit, attached to the facia. You might consider running it longer and/or wider than the patio extension, depending on the angle of the sun. 

It appears by the photographs that you have a slope away from the patio to a low or drainage area. While you would not want to obstruct that, a few shade trees places strategically around the pergola would look nice and help with providing shade- in a few years. If you go the shade tree route, just be careful to allow for growth. You might consider 10-15' away from the patio. I would also plan for a future walk from the patio to one side- wherever you have a gate leading to the side yard or driveway. Get all your hardscaping/structures planned first, then do your planting around the patio and foundation.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I came out 5' from my stockade fence & planted flowers/perennials
With the aea you have you could probably come out 10' from the fence

I also planted Rose of Sharon's - small trees/bushes (hibiscus family)
They grow slowly & flower in the summer
They also reseed, I picked up my seedlings from a local restaurant that weeds them out & tosses them out
I now have over 100 growing in different areas

I try all sorts of flowers, some grow better then others
Lupines spread & reseed - as do most of what I buy


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My first suggestion would be trees, second would be Pergola, and better yet the combination of the two. IF you have a County Extension Agent, or equivalent, in your area seek their advice as to the type of trees for your area. I'm a big fan of trees, having planted 86 on my 1 1/2 acres since moving here--plenty of shade now. A County Extension Office may also be able to help you get trees from the State, if they have tree nurseries as we do here in GA. I recently did a 12' x 28' Pergola between a home and the pool and it made a world of difference in looks and gave them a little shade. I don't know the specifics of tress in your area, but you may be able to plant something that grows rather fast to get quick shade while the slow growers come along. Good Luck, David


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Pergolaout of 2Xs, and plant the right trees for later on. They'll be nice shade for a hammock eventually. You can also get a fabric retractable awning, but it probably won't last more than a year or so.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I came out 5' from my stockade fence & planted flowers/perennials
> With the aea you have you could probably come out 10' from the fence *This is good advice! In Texas you would want to pick drought resistant varieties.*
> 
> I also planted Rose of Sharon's - small trees/bushes (hibiscus family)
> ...


Seriously Dave, you chose to add Rose of Sharon?!? In my zone they are an horrific weed. Spent plenty of summers digging/chopping/cursing while trying to eradicate these from my parent's yard.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> Seriously Dave, you chose to add Rose of Sharon?!? In my zone they are an horrific weed. Spent plenty of summers digging/chopping/cursing while trying to eradicate these from my parent's yard.


They flower all summer long, hummingbirds love them
White/white, white/red center, red, purple/red center
I'm actually looking to add blue flower to my collection
They are planted along gardens, very easy to pull up
I've been giving them away to quite a few people
A friend goes around & cuts off the seed pods before they drop on his lawn

I planted 3 along the road as a guide for the snowplows
They kept plowing up the grass...not this year so far
They also make a good hedge
Here they take years to get to a decent size 4-5' high

A mature tree stand alone 15' tall looks great


----------



## pls8xx (May 2, 2009)

Plant just one tree in the right place to have shade at the time you are out on the patio in summer. That way you still get to have a nice lawn.

Don't locate the tree based on where the sun is in February, it will be way different in July. If you need help doing the calculations so you can plant now, let me know.


----------

